# algea



## ck3510hulsey (Oct 21, 2015)

OK I have read about slime build up in plastic tanks. We have had tractors all the time and never heard of this. Is this something new with the plastic tanks and cans? What is it that you need to use to keep the growth for ocuring?


----------



## Rebeldad1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Not familiar with the algie . Should be real simple to google .
But there is a bacterial growth. Biocide is used to kill microbes in diesel fuel
It will look like your fuel filter is turning black if you have this condition.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Haven't heard about it but than again if fuel set for long period time slime will start.


----------



## ck3510hulsey (Oct 21, 2015)

OK I guess they are using the wrong term. What you both have said is what I knew. It can and should be treated. I think it has alot with condensation in the container. Thanks for your replies.


----------

